# Spector or Ibanez?



## Mogalen (Jun 9, 2013)

For technical metal...
Spector Rebop 5 DLX FM BS - Thomann Sverige Ibanez SR1205-VNF - Thomann Sverige
Not asking to be guidelined, just wondering what you'd pick, and why.

We downtune to B flat btw.
This is our band:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucVH3MMQY-g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8jbfEu5e1o


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 9, 2013)

Between the two I'd go with the Spector for the extra inch of scale length, plus I like their neck profile a bit more. That said the Ibanez is probably better off out-of-the-box as electronics go, for however much that matters to you.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 10, 2013)

For this one i'd say go ibanez, but if you could gather a couple more bucks and save for the neck through Euros, then i would def say spector 100%


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 10, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Between the two I'd go with the Spector for the extra inch of scale length, plus I like their neck profile a bit more. That said the Ibanez is probably better off out-of-the-box as electronics go, for however much that matters to you.


 
I think you're selling the EMGs in the Rebop short, as they sound really good actually. They might be HZs, but paired up with a solid preamp, so they sound pretty good. 



Sepultorture said:


> For this one i'd say go ibanez, but if you could gather a couple more bucks and save for the neck through Euros, then i would def say spector 100%


 
The neck through and bolt-on Euro models are all made at the same facility, to the same standard, from the same materials. Unless the player greaty prefers neck through construction there's no advantage to the pricier basses. 

I'd definitely try to find a Spector to try, while the body is designed for ergonomics, it's not for everyone. Many prefer the shape of a more traditional bass. 

If we're just throwing our hat in for what _we'd_ buy, I'd take that Rebop, and I'm a huge Ibby fan.


----------



## erotophonophilia (Jun 10, 2013)

Spector. Their necks feel faster, IMO.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The neck through and bolt-on Euro models are all made at the same facility, to the same standard, from the same materials. Unless the player greaty prefers neck through construction there's no advantage to the pricier basses.
> 
> I'd definitely try to find a Spector to try, while the body is designed for ergonomics, it's not for everyone. Many prefer the shape of a more traditional bass.
> 
> If we're just throwing our hat in for what _we'd_ buy, I'd take that Rebop, and I'm a huge Ibby fan.



aside from being neck through and the EMG's being the passive kind the preamp is also different, giving only Flat to boost but no cut

they are sick sounding basses right out of the box, and given a setup they are sick. i have encountered a couple rebops thogh that have some neck issues off the rack, and not any i can think of with ibanez, and i've picked up more ibanez basses that spector, just my experience don't take it as that's the way it is or anything. like is adi they sound amazing, but they do lack a little flexibility where the ibanez would have obviously more tonal flexibility control wise

in the end it's up too you really, thier both solid basses and both sound good but in their own way, just saying i've picked up Euros and been blown away at how well they played and haven't encountered any neck issues (keep this in mind that i've only ever picked up 3 euro basses and 5 rebops)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 10, 2013)

I prefer the Spectors, myself. Comfy small body style and about as punchy and defined as you can get. One of the few basses where you can dime both EQ knobs and still slot right into an (aggressive) mix.


----------



## dax21 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd get a Spector myself because there is something about SR series that is really off-putting to me.

With that being said, Ibanez will be much comfier to play. One inch longer neck isn't really _that_ much, but it does make everything slightly stiffer too. Ibanez will sound better though, Big Singles blow HZs out of the water.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 11, 2013)

Spector.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 11, 2013)

dax21 said:


> I'd get a Spector myself because there is something about SR series that is really off-putting to me.
> 
> With that being said, Ibanez will be much comfier to play. One inch longer neck isn't really _that_ much, but it does make everything slightly stiffer too. Ibanez will sound better though, Big Singles blow HZs out of the water.



most of the sound comes from the tone pump preamp in the bass, spectors own proprietary preamp circuit, so don't slam the bass just cus of passive HZ's


----------



## facepalm66 (Jun 11, 2013)

Why don't you just get Active EMGs?
They aren't that expensive.. 
I'd take the spector even if I'm a huge ibby fan. 
But both basses are extremely awesome, IMO. You can't go wrong with neither of them


----------



## dax21 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> most of the sound comes from the tone pump preamp in the bass, spectors own proprietary preamp circuit, so don't slam the bass just cus of passive HZ's



I'm not slamming it, but let's face it, HZ are very subpar sounding pickups and cannot be compared with the higher end stuff like Nordstrand.

And generally people tend to dislike tonepump, just look on talkbass for an instance.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2013)

dax21 said:


> I'm not slamming it, but let's face it, HZ are very subpar sounding pickups and cannot be compared with the higher end stuff like Nordstrand.
> 
> And generally people tend to dislike tonepump, just look at talkbass for an instance.



I guess you can call me Harry Houdini because I can make HZs and Spectors sound awesome quite easily.  

I'm not saying there aren't things that are better, as neither would be my very first (or second or third) choice in an instrument, but I wouldn't call them "subpar" or say that folks in general dislike them. 

Now, MEC stuff, I'd call that subpar and I've dug quite a few Warwicks stock.


----------



## Taylord (Jun 11, 2013)

I've played a couple really nice Spectors and for a short time owned one that wasn't that great. Mine was a Legend Classic, while my friend has a Legend Custom and a NS- 20005. I believe that he also prefers the Legend Custom. So I think it just depends, but the Ibanez may be more consistent!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2013)

Taylord said:


> I've played a couple really nice Spectors and for a short time owned one that wasn't that great. Mine was a Legend Classic, while my friend has a Legend Custom and a NS- 20005. I believe that he also prefers the Legend Custom. So I think it just depends, but the Ibanez may be more consistent!



Apples and oranges, the Legend series was lower end import fair, while the Rebop discussed here is far better in pretty much every way. 

I too have played disappointing Legend models, especially the earlier ones which could be quite awful. That being said, I've played some really shoddy Ibanez stuff in that range too. 

The recent stuff, Legend series that is, is better, but nothing I'd buy really.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 11, 2013)

dax21 said:


> I'm not slamming it, but let's face it, HZ are very subpar sounding pickups and cannot be compared with the higher end stuff like Nordstrand.
> 
> And generally people tend to dislike tonepump, just look on talkbass for an instance.



HZs sound find. Nordstrands sound fine.

But if you don't like the single coil sound, a Nordstrand big single isn't going to sound good to you, while a HZ humbucker may be more to your liking.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 11, 2013)

Spector. Those Ibbys are overpriced for what they are IMO.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 11, 2013)

My EMG-HZ equipped Schecter (with stock EMG 2-band pre) is still one of my best-sounding basses, and still sees regular playtime alongside much more expensive basses (Kubicki, Dingwall, Rickenbacker, etc.)


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 12, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Spector. Those Ibbys are overpriced for what they are IMO.



if we were to compare prestige ibanes SR's to Euro's then yes i would def agree

also if you can score a used Rebop, and do some pickup/preamp mods to it, you are laughing

also you can buy the Brass nuts aswell and replace the graphite ones if you so choose

a rebop with no flaws. great setup and update circuit are a ....ing winning combo, and that bass i would say 100% yes would be a topper over an ibanez


----------



## JoshBassistCT (Jun 17, 2013)

Get the Spector. The body is comfortable, the neck is nice and the extra inch definitely adds clarity. I used to play Ibanez, then I got my Carvin, which I love. But I wanted another bass to have to beat around and picked up a Spector legend 5 in trade for a guitar and this thing is minty fresh. A little weighty, but definitely worth it. However, both basses are awesome and you can't go wrong with either.


----------

